
The cost of traveling the world for a year = super detailed cost by city - gamechangr
https://www.neverendingfootsteps.com/2016/02/16/how-much-does-it-cost-to-travel-the-world-for-a-year-my-2015-expenses/
======
cko
I appreciate the level of effort in documenting all this. Whenever I think
about stuff or experiences the first question is always: 'how much in USD?'
and my next question is 'how do I make it cheaper?'

------
t1o5
95$ is too less for visas. Probably he holds a very accepted passport. Have to
count in the huge visa costs and its processes for the less privileged ones
like me.

~~~
throwawayjava
That's on average less than one visa even for someone with a powerful
passport.

~~~
granda
What defines a "powerful" passport?

~~~
stevenjohns
There are indexes[0] which categorise passports in what can be loosely defined
as "powerful."

Some of these things may include not having to apply for a visa before
entering a country (i.e visa-on-arrival or visa-free entry), cheaper visa
costs or even free visas if they're required.

The New Zealand passport[1] is a good example (although not necessarily the
best) of a "powerful" passport in this regard. Compare this to a Syrian
passport[2] (extreme example) or a Colombian passport[3] (moderate example).

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henley_%26_Partners_Visa_Restr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henley_%26_Partners_Visa_Restrictions_Index)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_New_Zeal...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_New_Zealand_citizens)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Syrian_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Syrian_citizens)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Colombia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Colombian_citizens)

------
corpMaverick
How nice. I suddenly want to be single again.

